# Collien Fernandes @ Transformers 2 Die Rache Deutschland Premiere @ Sony Center 14.06.09 x56



## Claudia (16 Juni 2009)

thx Al Bundy 29 für die selbst geschossenen Bilder​


----------



## Solitos (16 Juni 2009)

Jetzt dachte ich schon die spielt da mit


----------



## General (16 Juni 2009)

Da zwickts wohl im ersten Bild 



 claudia


----------



## El Präsidente (16 Juni 2009)

Schade das die Bilder nicht so eine gute Qualität haben,aber trotzdem sehr schön Danke


----------



## Tokko (16 Juni 2009)

El Präsidente schrieb:


> Schade das die Bilder nicht so eine gute Qualität haben,aber trotzdem sehr schön Danke




Dafür sind die selbst geschossen. Ist doch nicht ohne.:thumbup:

Danke für die feinen Pics.


----------



## capitalman (18 Juni 2009)

nice pics thx


----------



## vomatthias (18 Juni 2009)

danke für die süße!

lg


----------



## astrosfan (19 Juni 2009)

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]


----------



## Jan31 (19 Juni 2009)

toller Film, tolle Frau...danke!


----------



## WilliGo (20 Juni 2009)

EIn leggae Mädel ^^


----------



## BorisBeckamnn (21 Juni 2009)

nett....


----------



## linx (13 Juli 2009)

thx


----------



## Lucius28 (21 Juli 2009)

die frau ist echt der hammer thanks


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2012)

hammergeile Pics


----------

